# deviled eggs mixed in a bag



## kittyjo (Aug 24, 2006)

I would like to share  an easy way to mix up your deviled egg stuffing.   I put everything in a quart size freezer bag, seal, and then mash it all up until mixed and smooth.  I then cut a corner off the bag and squeeze the stuffing into the egg half.  sprinkle with a little paprika  and  I am done  no mess to clean up.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 24, 2006)

THAT is an *excellent* idea!

You should send it into Cooks Illustrated or Cooks Country magazines.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2006)

_Fantastic idea, thanks for sharing and making life a little easier _

_kadesma_


----------



## licia (Aug 24, 2006)

I do that too. I thought I invented it!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2006)

Silly me, I've been mixing the filling in a bowl and then putting it into a bag for piping into the white.


----------



## TexasTamale (Aug 24, 2006)

Aaaaaha!  Excellent Idea! Thanks for sharing!
I make these at almost every gathering......they are time consuming and messy.....where have you been? lol Thanks!


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 24, 2006)

*deviled-eggs in a bag*

thanks for the tip!  i am definately going to do that.  that gave me an idea to where we could maybe even cut the spout a little thicker to allow for any add-ins to the mixture, like diced pickle, diced onion, diced ham, bacon bits, etc.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 25, 2006)

Great idea. I just garnish with the larger stuff, but a larger spout is also the way to go.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Great idea and I like the idea of less clean up.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 25, 2006)

Take it a step farther for potlucking--just carry the egg white halves and the bag of deviled yolks to the party and fill them there.  No worry about mooshing the halves, or eggs sliding around.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 25, 2006)

Karma karma karma....great idea!


----------

